# Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen



## Kolja (8. März 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe heute - das Eis ist mal wieder weg - noch einen Eimer Blätter etc. aus dem Becken gefischt. Dazwischen waren sehr viele Larven. Ich habe versucht sie durch mehrmaliges Durchspülen der Blätter wieder in den Teich zu schwämmen. Anschließend habe ich den ganzen Eimer noch mal durchsortiert, weil ich zwei Köcherfliegenlarven entdeckt habe. Insgesamt habe ich ca. 25 Stück gefunden.  

Naja, jetzt meine Frage, wie rettet ihr möglichst viel Kleinviehzeug, bei der Säuberung eurer Teiche?


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Andrea,

wenn ich meinen Teich reinige, lasse ich den "Abfall" hin und wieder in der Nähe des Teiches liegen.
Dann haben ein paar die Chance ihren Weg in den Teich zurückzufinden.

Aber immer mache ich das auch nicht.  Jetzt schimpft mich aber bitte nicht gleich Tierquäler ...


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hi,

also normalerweise lasse ich die abgefischten Algen auch erstmal am Rand liegen. Aber ob sich da soooviel befreien kann. 

Gestern hab ich aber innerhalb kurzer Zeit den ganzen Teich vom Herbst/Winterdreck befreien müssen. Da war ich dann nicht ganz so zimperlich. 
Wenn einem die Zeit fehlt, gehts manchmal nicht anders....


----------



## Nymphaion (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo,

ich leg in so einem Fall eine Plastikplane am Teichrand aus und werfe da erst mal alles drauf was aus dem Teich kommt. Größere Larven flüchten dann oft direkt zurück in den Teich, aber viele verkriechen sich ganz nach unten. Wenn der Teich leer ist, freue ich mich über den Vorwand den Verhau nicht sofort aufräumen zu müssen. Also bleibt der Haufen auf der Plastikplane erst mal wo er ist, meistens über Nacht. Am nächsten Tag schaufle ich dann alles mit der Gabel auf den Schubkarren. Dabei gehe ich von oben nach unten vor. Auch jetzt fallen noch viele Tierchen runter und verkriechen sich oder schaffen es in den Teich. Wenn alles Grobmaterial abtransportiert ist, bleibt auf der Plane so eine Art Bodensatz aus Schlamm und Kleintieren. Das spüle ich dann wieder in den Teich. Ich betrachte das als eine Art biologischer Teichstarter.


----------



## Eugen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Andrea,

ich mach es auch wie Werner,
allerdings dauert bei mir die Freude, alles liegen lassen zu dürfen meist länger.
so eine Woche wird da schon mal draus. :smoki


----------



## Markus K. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hi,

ich mache das genauso. Auch bei mir bleibts meistens einige Tage liegen damit es für die braune Tonne etwas abtrocknet. Ob die Krabbler es wieder zurück in den Teich schaffen ist aber eher von den ortsansässigen Amseln abhängig. Die freuen sich nämlich über diesen reich gedeckten Tisch.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## warlord125 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Andrea, habe meinen Teich jetzt seit 5jahren und mache es auch wie die meisten hier und suche in Kleinstarbeit alle kleinen Krabbler raus, soviel zeit muss sein ne?


----------



## Kolja (11. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Ihr,

danke für Eure Antworten. Das mit der Plane ist ja eine gute Idee, da kann ich dem Viehzeug ja eine richtige Rutschbahn zur Verfügung stellen. Und mit dem Liegenlassen hatte ich noch nie Probleme


----------



## Barbara (11. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich habe da eine sog. Wäschewanne/Suppenkelle-Methode.
Alles abgesammelte kommt in einen Wäschewanne. Wenn man die dann ein bißchen seitlich anhebt krabbeln die meisten Tierchen in die Ecke wo sich das  Wasser sammelt und man kann sie wunderbar mit der Suppenkelle abschöpfen und wieder in den Teich tun.
Komischerweise mag mein Mann seitdem nicht mehr so gerne Suppe  

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern

Barbara


----------



## Digicat (11. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Servus Barbara, Servus Teichfreunde

[OT]@ Barbara: Schön von dir wieder was zu lesen[/OT]

@ All: ich habe die Algenpakete, aufgelockert, auch immer am Teichrand liegen gelassen, länger als ein paar Tage, um es dann trocken in die Biotonne zu werfen.

Durch mein "Schotterufer" konnten die Kleinstlebewesen bestens in den Teich zurück


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Teichreinigung und Kleinstlebewesen*

Hallo Barbara,

bin zwar ein 'Suppenschwab', aber ich glaub bei Deinem Multifunktionssuppenlöffel könnte ich vom Glauben abfallen und zum Suppenverweigerer konvertieren ...


----------

